# it's a touring frame!



## sam (Jan 13, 2017)

Some time ago my mystery frame and another bike like it  owned by another CABEr showed up. 


 

 

 

 Took another look at it yesterday and discovered mine is a touring frame designed for gears and mud guards. The last photo is of the other bike--a BSA racer.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 13, 2017)

That's a cool frame. Any idea what the screw in the chainstay is for? Maybe a kickstand stop or something?


----------



## sam (Jan 13, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> That's a cool frame. Any idea what the screw in the chainstay is for? Maybe a kickstand stop or something?



That's the clue it's for gears---early derailleurs such as Super Champion or cyclo used a "door spring" that connected near the BB.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 13, 2017)

Clever!!


----------

